# Oops of the week!



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is PA's oops of the week.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...s/5692882431500979105?authkey=CMHkzcqhtq7iuQE

I apologize for the pic, seems my cam on the phone was a little wonky that day. Suffice it to say, he placed his corner roller in a bucket of hot water.....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbup:, Left to close to a heater was it???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Here is PA's oops of the week.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...s/5692882431500979105?authkey=CMHkzcqhtq7iuQE
> 
> I apologize for the pic, seems my cam on the phone was a little wonky that day. Suffice it to say, he placed his corner roller in a bucket of hot water.....


Ahhhh, so thats who 2bjr works for now :whistling2:.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So what do you think of those bucket heaters now? :whistling2:


----------

